

Show HN: Ultimate Tic-Tac-Toe on Angular and Firebase - mck-
http://mck-.github.io/T3

======
jackschultz
I believe there was a post about this earlier that the game is solved[1].
Interesting game for those who don't know that, or who want to go through the
exercise to figure out the correct strategy.

[1] [https://www.joachim-
breitner.de/blog/archives/604-Ultimate-T...](https://www.joachim-
breitner.de/blog/archives/604-Ultimate-Tic-Tac-Toe-is-always-won-by-X.html)

~~~
mck-
Hmm.. makes me wonder if things change is the first move is not allowed to be
right in the center?

~~~
matchu
The variant that you can't be sent to a _won_ board _or_ a full board is not
vulnerable to this technique, and, to my knowledge, hasn't been solved.

[https://www.khanacademy.org/cs/in-tic-tac-toe-ception-
perfec...](https://www.khanacademy.org/cs/in-tic-tac-toe-ception-
perfect/1681243068)

------
barnabask
Ultimate Tic tac toe, check. Angular, check. Firebase, check. GitHub, check. I
cooked exactly this recipie a month ago:
[https://github.com/Barnabas/tictac9x](https://github.com/Barnabas/tictac9x).

I'm not complaining; delighted actually. This game is a perfectly natural
combination of these technologies. I imagine this happens all the time. Good
job.

~~~
percentcer
I think you're undervaluing the aesthetics of this one.

------
conorgil145
I saw the post on HN a while back that introduced Ultimate T3. This is an
awesome implementation of it. Well done!

I hadn't heard of Firebase before, but it sounds very interesting. How was
your experience working with it?

~~~
mck-
Thanks :) Firebase is pretty neat, especially in combination with Angular's
two-way binding; which essentially means a real-time app out-of-the-box ..
without a backend!

So all you have is a static page :) which is why I could host it on Github
pages

------
namikaze
Not relevant to the topic but my Midori browser on Ubuntu says:

Error - [http://mck-.github.io/T3](http://mck-.github.io/T3)

The page '[http://mck-.github.io/T3'](http://mck-.github.io/T3') couldn't be
loaded.

Cannot resolve hostname (mck-.github.io)

\--

Works fine on Firefox! Did Midori's URL parser mangle the path?

~~~
lawl
Firefox 22 on linux on my box chokes on the URL too. Chromium works here.
Weird.

------
ninetax
This is amazing looking. I love your sense of design!

------
cbhl
Am I weird for expecting "online game" to match me up with a random person
instead of having to send a URL to a friend?

~~~
mck-
Implemented a random opponent matcher -- except the traffic has subsided
heavily, so you might need to be patient :)

------
th0114nd
Contrast seems too low on osx+chrome, or maybe its just poor eyesight on my
part.

~~~
mck-
Thx for feedback -- just increased the contrast of the boards.. waiting for GH
to update the page

------
rohamg
Sweet game! Nicely made.

------
thomasfoster96
You do know some of us have work to do, don't you?

------
Dawenster
Awesome game!

